# U-Joint tribulations



## DR. P. Proteus (Oct 23, 2016)

It seems the cups of the u-joint are spinning in the yoke. Do you think I need to replace the yoke or can just put a new u-joint in there?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 23, 2016)

What's it on? Pto shaft? axle shaft? Driveshaft?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Oct 23, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> What's it on? Pto shaft? axle shaft? Driveshaft?




94 F350 4x4 dump truck.

It appears to be the joint coming right out of the transfer case.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 23, 2016)

I'd have to look under our F350 to see how it's setup. You can try to dimple the u joint clamp area or green loctie, or tack weld.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Oct 24, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I'd have to look under our F350 to see how it's setup. You can try to dimple the u joint clamp area or green loctie, or tack weld.




That's right, dimple it! I just needed a refresher course, I think I might have done that to some other yokes in my time, I know I did it to ball joints and even used beer cans to shim them.

Its all starting to come back to me now.

But still, the yoke just slips into the transfer case and rides on a bushing in the tail shaft housing which is probably bad too. I guess I will start taking it apart and see how much it will cost to put back together.


----------



## Mike-M (Oct 24, 2016)

Replace the U joint. If the new ones loose too, tack it in there.


----------



## blades (Oct 25, 2016)

If the u-joint caps are that loose in the yoke I would be looking for a replacement yoke new or used.


----------



## ironman_gq (Oct 25, 2016)

I've staked caps in and tacked them in when the yoke starts to get a little loose. Usually good for a little while but it isn't the best fix. The right way is to replace the yoke but I aint got time for that. If the holes egg shaped then definitely replace it, not fun when you throw a cap going down the highway.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Oct 25, 2016)

The new joint was also loose in the yoke... til I took the old air chisel and peened the inside of the yoke real nice. It seemed to go together pretty tight.

I really was able to dimple and peen the inside of the yoke very nicely using just light impacting with the air chisel. You know you aren't going to fix much without an air chisel.

I wasn't able to get the old u-joint out of the driveshaft side yet but should be able to do that in the morning no problem and have it back together OK. I am using a proper press for that.


----------

